# My homemade Christmas gifts are done!!!



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

This table runner is actually white, the picture shows yellow, don't know why.
There are 5 pairs of these slippers for the boys, I had already wrapped 3 pair.
Made 2 of these table toppers, I had to use this one though. :baby04: 
These are aprons, 2 of them I made for gifts.
2 Fleece robes to keep them warm.

I think I am finally done with everything. Wanted to share some of my pictures with all of you. Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Awesome!!! You've been a busy little elf!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very nice.

YOU have been a busy Elf...
What pattern did you use for the slippers? They look warm and comfy.

Rest of this stuff - how long did it take you to do all these wonderful items?

Angie


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Everything is beautiful! I'm so envious, can't sew a straight seam... 

Patty


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Everything is beautiful! I'm so envious, can't sew a straight seam... 

Patty


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

What love and time you put into your Christmas presents!! They are wonderful...


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

The slipper pattern was a real quick and easy one that someone posted on here while back, didn't see it right off, but it was either here or the craft forum. I started cutting out stuff probably in October. I have an hour each morning after everyone else leaves and before I have to leave for work, so I would just spend that time every day, and then usually spent all day Saturday in my sewing room. My husband and oldest son are both welders, so I took some of their caps apart to make the patterns for them. I hope everyone enjoys them, I sure enjoy making them. Thanks for all the great encouragement, Marilyn


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

WOW...sure wish I was a member of your family! AWESOME JOB!!! I especially love that first tablerunner...it's so pretty!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:goodjob: WOW !! WOW !!! WOW !!!! :bow: 
You really did a great job, I too would like to be a family member. They are going to really love the gifts and all the hard work you put into them. I just finished my last gift too!! :dance: 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
bopeep


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You did a wonderful job! I ADORE your aprons, I'm dying to tackle some of those myself after the holidays. What a lucky family!


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I love all of them but I love the aprons most of all. Did you use a pattern?


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

Those slippers are awesome...I'm going to have to search the forum for that pattern!


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Here's the link for the slipper pattern :
http://www.p2designs.com/images/patterns/sox-FrogSlipper.html


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

I forgot to add what a wonderful assortment of beautiful gifts! 
Can you share the welding cap pattern? I could start on next year's projects haha!


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I took one of my husband's favorite caps, (that was worn out, or he wouldn't have let me have it), and just cut it apart. It only had 6 triangles for the cap and a bill. I made 2, put 2 pieces of elastic, 1 in each side, and then sewed the two colors together so they are reversible. Did the same for my son's doo rags, took one of his apart and used a cut up towel for the sweat band in them. I can get measurements and better instructions for you if you want. I put a piece of quilt batting in the bill of the welding caps. I will look up the apron pattern # tonight when I get home and let you know what it was. I really love the aprons too. And the slippers were a breeze to make from the one pattern piece, and the guys loved them too. Thanks, Marilyn


----------

